# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui n'urine plus

## flo099

Bonsoir,

J'ai un ptit soucis avec Passo, j'appelle la veto demain mais si quelqu'un peut déjà me donner son avis, ça serait gentil!
Passo n'a a priori pas uriné depuis hier midi (j'ai 2 chiens, pas propres la nuit et en mon absence donc dur dêtre sure a 100%).
Il n'essaye pas de faire, a la forme, mange, boit, vit tout à fait normalement, donc je trouve ça vraiment bizarre, si c'était une infection urinaire, il essayerait de faire non? Et si problème au rein, il ne serait pas en forme?

----------


## Houitie

Euh plus de 24h sans uriner pour moi c'est urgence véto (sauf chien qui est en phase d'adaptation comme les chiens venant d'etre adopté)... certains animaux ne montrent pas leur douleur ou leur mal être. 
Les infections urinaires ils ont plutot tendance à faire beaucoup, ça ressemblerai plus à un souci de reins ou de calculs urinaires. 
Tu as essayé d'aller le promener dans un endroit avec plein d'odeurs sympas?

----------


## Noemie-

Si il avait la vessie pleine son état général serait affecté. 

Je pense que tu peux déjà essayer de palper le ventre pour voir si tu sens la vessie, si elle est remplit et qu'il ne s'est pas vidangé, tu sentira un gros melon dur et rond !

----------


## flo099

Rien de dur dans son ventre! C'est flagrant ou faut vraiment bien appuyer pour sentir?

----------


## flo099

et oui je l'ai bien promené mais rien, il ne cherche pas du tout à faire.. C'est un chien qui fait habituellement pipi a chaque sortie, même si il a fait dans la maison avant donc c'est etrange!

----------


## Houitie

tu as dit au véto que c'était pour ça ou il ignore la raison de ta visite?

----------


## flo099

Pas put appeler le véto, j'ai fait la sortie de passo a 20h et ce midi et hier soir, ce n'est pas moi qui l'avais sortit donc je ne savais pas qu'il avait rien fait.. C'est en voyant qu'il n'avait rien fait ce soir que je me suis renseigné.

----------


## flo099

Ben fausse alerte, il vient de faire! En fait, ça doit juste être plus marrant de faire à l'intérieur comme il pleut tout le temps en ce moment! Je suis rassurée!  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

ouf ! tu vas passer une meilleure nuit

----------

